# Banana tree - a herb ???



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Now what on earth came over me to buy some banana seeds ??? :scratch ... Not sure but I did . LOL Maybe because a guy down the road has a few in his yard. (and yes he does get a few bananas from them. ) Mine will go in the green house once it is of good size and we will see.:flower:

Musa acuminata is not a tree, but a perennial herb. Its leaves are usually grouped together, forming a trunk-like structure (pseudostem). The origin of bananas is believed to be Malaysia or India

Banana Tree


----------



## Seneschal (Dec 12, 2008)

Lol! Well, hopefully it'll work for you. We had one of those in our yard as a kid for years, but it never did produce any bananas.


----------



## shirls (Mar 18, 2009)

You grow Bananas from suckers, and you will only get one bunch, per plant after that you chop it out, it will throw up more suckers beside it, I have a heap growing here in Oz and they multiply really easily, start with one end up with 50, If you pick the bananas green as long as they are plump, and been hanging for a while they will ripen. Just if any one wanted to know. :dunno:


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

I wanted to know I have always wondered about that.


----------

